# my betta has a slit in his tailfin?



## pantheraleo99 (Jul 3, 2013)

this morning I noticed that my male veiltail betta has a slit in his tailfin. his tail fin now is kind of shaped like that yellow pac man thing only the opening isnt as wide and its more of an oval (when his fin is opened) where the slit stops its not an angle but its rounded. I got him a week ago from petsmart. I looked at a video I took of him to make sure that this slit is new. does anybody have an explaination? please help!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tails splitting can be caused by a few things but most of the time its caused by decorations in a tank.


----------



## pantheraleo99 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks!!! ill ask someone at the pet store to reccomend decorations that are less likely to cause damage to him


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Plants and driftwood seem to be good. I used plastic plants and rocks in my tank but the rocks arn't sharp.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Some one once said to use a bit of pantyhose to pull across the decorations. If it snags the hose, it will snag the fins of fish.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Always do the panty hose test.

On treatment just keep him warm and clean. He doesnt need meds or salt. Especially stay away from betta/mela/pimafix. That stuff is rough on the fishes labrynth organ.


----------

